# Pygocentrus piraya's



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I was thinking of some reds, but Pygocentrus piraya's look so much better, but i dont know any thing about them. Can you have more then one in a tank? 
now i am







i dono, i guess 10 reds are cool right?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Need for info, tank size, how much your willing to spend, etc etc


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I know they cost a lot, over $100.00 to $175.00

Iam getting a 200 Gal, or if i need to build one becuase of cost, 300 gal.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WOW. if yor not poor i would get like 6 piraya and put them in a 300 gal so they can get big.

my dream is to have a piraya tank.

oh and 10 reds will never be equivlent to 1 piraya.....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Well, i am not poor like some 15 or 16 year old punk kids.
Some of you might see me as a older guy, but im not that old.

I just got a good brain and put it to great use and made a fiar amount of money.

Any way, yes if they will swim together if i keep them well feed, then by all meens i much rather have them.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Need for info, tank size, how much your willing to spend, etc etc


 oh damn, im sorry Xenon;
I didnt see the last half of your post.

How much am i willing to spend ....
Thats a damn good question, i would say around 1-10k 
I dumped 19k into my car in upgrades, now i want a fish tank


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You can have a nice pack of piraya, it will cost you a good penny though...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ok, once again thanks for your help.
Frist i need a damn tank. Then ill fill it. I am leaning twards the piraya, they look so pretty


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

if you want to spend top dollar get a 300 gallon tank with a wet dry filtration system. and I would put 6-10 piraya's in it. otherwize I would go with caribe and have a little bit more, maybe 10-15. but either way do the research first, make sure you put some good thought into the whole process.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Also not to steer you in another direction but even though piraya are great looking pirahna's they come with a price, which is they are very hard to shoal if even they shoal, they are a very terrortorial fish, and tank size is a must. Also they have been know to go crazy and kill off all there tankmates so be aware of that...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would get the biggest tank you can get if you planning on spending a few 1-10k. You can get 500g. If you have the space. The stand and wet/drys are cheap to make. If you do buy 10+ pirayas @3 in you will be able to get a discount. It all depends on what you want in a fish. Pirayas look awesome but doesn't have the feeding frenzy like the cariba. With adequate space both species will grow quite large.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congratulations! Piraya is a good choice!

I can't recomend to put them together if the tank is not really big or have enough hidding places since they are "anthropofagus" and they will kill each other!

Once they eat one of them their instinct get alive and you could loss any other as did happened to me in the past. So, be carefull cause their are quite agressive if they feel there is not enough room for them!

THOUGH, if they are truely hungry they will strip to bare bones the weak one as soon as they can!

They don't play, they are not friendly anyway, they can be mercyless and really cruel, they simply eat almost anything if hungry and will do anything to survive! It's their nature.

...i think Caribe is the most beautifull and aggresive when hunting in group, i live in Venezuela and i have seen what they can do to any creature (even another Caribe) if they are TRUELY HUNGRY...they will strip ANY creature to bare bones in seconds!, THOUGH, it can be a dangerous pet or toy!!!.

My Caribe eat at least 2 fish daily and it takes less than 30 seconds to do that!

He killed one of his brothers after being together for almost a year...now i have my piranhas in different tanks.

And remember...Caribe (Notatus), Red Belly (Nattereri) and Piraya ARE THE ONLY TRUE PIRANHAS!

The others are mean, but is not the same!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> And remember...Caribe (Notatus), Red Belly (Nattereri) and Piraya ARE THE ONLY TRUE PIRANHAS!
> 
> The others are mean, but is not the same!!!


 I dissagre, "piranha" is tranlated simpley to "toothed fish", a rhombeus is every bit a piranha as a red belly. plus everyware piranha's are banned, they include every species in that ban.

just my oppinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I also agree that piraya are great looking but at the risk of having to scoop up the remains of some. I have 3 rbp and 3 caribes in a 135 and since there are small In thinking bout getting a couple more caribe. If your looking for some aggresive carnage ripping definately go with caribe. Best pack hunters IMO.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Mr. Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > And remember...Caribe (Notatus), Red Belly (Nattereri) and Piraya ARE THE ONLY TRUE PIRANHAS!
> ...


 Any scientist will disagree!

Sorry, as i said, the others are mean but it's not the same!

You may visit OPEFE or any other serious site. Then you'll change your mind!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for the imput


----------

